# Frankestein



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey people,

Heres a few pics of my new Geryi, 
I gave him this name because the fisrt time I saw him in person (my first one ever) to me his side profile resembled that of a frankestien with the high head/back.
I had to resize the pics so click for a better view.

Thanks for another great fish Trigga, Enjoy!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great looking geryi.
Congrats!


----------



## Angler (Sep 28, 2006)

Awsome. I love the scales.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful looking geryi.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

beautiful fish


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wish i got home earlier... i would have bought home...








nice geryi man. if you ever want to sell it contact me


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

double post


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comps everyone.

He's a solid 9in for sure and so far he's just chillin.
Temporarilly being housed in my 65gal 3ft after a month he'll be getting my 75gal
4ft tank. My mac will then take over the 65gal. Sounds good?

Franky here hasnt eatin yet but no biggy, he will in time. He came from a good home and he's in a good home now.

Thanks guys


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

beautiful fish man. LOVE IT


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

very very nice


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nice man!


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Fantastic looking fish! Love the name and the black gravel.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

nice man how much did you pay for that geryi


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful Geryi man...


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Heres a few pics of my new Geryi,
> I gave him this name because the fisrt time I saw him in person (my first one ever) to me his side profile resembled that of a frankestien with the high head/back.
> ...


really nice are you not tempted to shoal a few more together?
and is that black gravel natural or the dyed stuff? if its natural can you tell me what 
brand it is?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice fish....enjoy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

looks great man glad you happy with him!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

AWESOME fish-- I need to get me a few of them someday... and pp a shoal would need larger than a 75g- a 75 will be great for just one-


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice..
Congrats...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

peanutpiranha said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Heres a few pics of my new Geryi,
> I gave him this name because the fisrt time I saw him in person (my first one ever) to me his side profile resembled that of a frankestien with the high head/back.
> ...


really nice are you not tempted to shoal a few more together?

and is that black gravel natural or the dyed stuff? if its natural can you tell me what 
brand it is?
[/quote]

I would like to have more than one but they are hard to come by. If I did attempt it
I would get them all a little smaller and only once I get my 220gal later on. Right now my biggest tank is only a 4ft 110gal.

I'm pretty sure the gravle is the dyed stuff, sorry man.

Thanks guys


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i wouldn't try shoaling that geryi man its been solo for the longest and its pretty aggressive once it gets acclimated. It knocked over a egg crate divider once when it was divided with my old rhom.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

That's an awesome looking geryi!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice looking geryi, probably the biggest up here.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> Nice looking geryi, probably the biggest up here.


Thanks, and Good to know


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet Geryi.







A lot of members have been picking up some really nice fish in the past couple months.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Nice looking geryi, probably the biggest up here.


Thanks, and Good to know









[/quote]
how big is he?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Sweet Geryi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that note I will be picking up an irritans next weekend.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice Geryi!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

moonie said:


> Nice looking geryi, probably the biggest up here.


Thanks, and Good to know








[/quote]
how big is he?
[/quote]

Like I said 9in


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Nice looking geryi, probably the biggest up here.


Thanks, and Good to know








[/quote]
how big is he?
[/quote]

Like I said 9in
[/quote]
That is BIG for a geryi and he looks super.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Sweet Geryi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are right about that the guy have been stepping their game up.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Ja said:


> Sweet Geryi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that note I will be picking up an irritans next weekend.








[/quote]
post some pics when you get him!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

fett529 said:


> Sweet Geryi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that note I will be picking up an irritans next weekend.









[/quote]
post some pics when you get him!
[/quote]

For sure, can't wait to see it


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

hows that geryi doing?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great, he's in a solo in a 75gal with lots of filtration, doin great.
Here's a couple new pics when he was in my 110gal.

View attachment 177068


View attachment 177070


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice update feefa, amazing color!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice one man-
He's a beauty for sure....Not seen everyday at this size either---Congrats


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

he looks happy in there man. Im happy hes in a nice home.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, I still can't believe I own a Geryi.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful fish feefa, love the setup, this is the first Geryi i've saw. How big do you think he will get?


----------



## smitty (Dec 31, 2008)

thats quite a fish you got there man


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Great, he's in a solo in a 75gal with lots of filtration, doin great.
> Here's a couple new pics when he was in my 110gal.
> 
> View attachment 177068
> ...


You can really see how nice looking this fish is in that bottom pic.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

great looking P man


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Beautiful fish feefa, love the setup, this is the first Geryi i've saw. How big do you think he will get?


Maybe 10inches but it will probably take a while, it's just over 9 now


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

are you feeding him the same food your feeding your Reds?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool!
I love the shape of that species... and ya gotta love the purple stripe!


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

I love this fish.

Excellent


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

khmerboiRED said:


> are you feeding him the same food your feeding your Reds?


Nope only frozen for this one, Tilapia mostly every three days.

Thanks REPTILE I love him too :laugh:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

New pic, enjoy!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks great feefa


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow thats a nice looking P

post feeding video!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good looking fish,.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

that fish is blingin


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful Geryi


----------

